# This just in



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

REPUBLICANS URGE MINORITIES TO GET OUT AND VOTE ON
NOV. 3rd.

MIAMI, FL-With the knowledge that the minority vote
will be crucial in the upcoming presidential election,
Republican Party officials are urging blacks,
Hispanics, and other minorities to make their presence
felt at the polls on Wednesday, Nov. 3.

Above: Monreal urges black community members to hit
the polls next Wednesday. 
"Minority voters should make their unique voices
heard, especially the African-American voting bloc,
which is always a major factor in every election,"
said Florida Republican Party voter-drive organizer
Mark Monreal, as he handed out flyers at a community
center in the mostly black Miami neighborhood of South
Farms. "That's why we put up hundreds of brightly
colored banners featuring Martin Luther King Jr. and
the 'Vote November 3' reminder. We needed to make sure
they know when we want them at polling places."

"You can't walk through a black neighborhood here in
Miami without seeing our 'Don't Forget Big Wednesday!'
message up on a billboard, tacked to a phone booth, or
taped to a bus shelter," Monreal added. "The
Republican Party has spared no expense in this
endeavor."

GOP committees in Ohio, Iowa, Wisconsin, Minnesota,
Pennsylvania, Oregon, and Florida have spent more than
$3 million on pamphlets, posters, stickers, and
T-shirts bearing such slogans as "Put America
First-Vote On The Third!" and "November 3rd Is Your
Time To Be Heard."

Monreal's group is joined by hundreds of local
organizations, such as the Black Republicans For
Maryland. While the Black Republicans do not actually
include any black members, the group describes itself
as "dedicated to communicating a strong message to
members of the African-American community."

"We're aiming not just to get black people to vote,
but to mobilize them to come together for one specific
day of minority empowerment," Baltimore County Black
Republicans For Maryland president Mitchell Williams
said. "As Republicans, we truly believe that, by
coordinating the minority vote across the nation, we
can put minorities in their proper place. We believe
we know what's best for the whole country."

Republicans are eager to point out the differences
between their drive and those of other
get-out-the-vote organizations.

Above: A billboard erected by the Baltimore County
Black Republicans for Maryland. 
"Strange as it is to say it, we're non-partisan,"
Monreal said. "We don't care if the minority voter is
part of the vast majority of non-whites that
traditionally votes Democrat. What's important to us
is that we get them to the polls bright and early on
the third day of November, so that they feel like
they've participated in this year's election."

Monreal said Republican volunteers will be available
to drive minorities to polling places on Nov. 3.

"We'll even stay at home with them the day before, to
help them prepare for the act of voting," Monreal
said. "We'll engage in concentrated one-on-one
tutoring the entire day, to make sure these voters
focus on the important act of voting, rather than
going outside, reading newspapers, or watching
television."

Republican Party leaders expressed pride in what they
characterized as a true alternative to other programs
that encourage voting, such as Rock The Vote.

"Let's be honest," Republican National Committee
chairman Ed Gillespie said. "The Bush camp has been
criticized for ignoring the minority vote for some
time, especially during the last election. This
project is our way of correcting that misperception.
The Bush camp is extremely concerned about the black
vote, especially in places like Florida, Ohio, and
Pennsylvania. This year, on Nov. 3, we'll make a
concerted effort to welcome minority voters into our
own special camps with open arms."

_The Onion_


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes Seabass there are jackasses on both sides, if the stories true that guy should be put in prison for a very long time. However ask yourself if someone is so poorly informed that they would fall for this, should they be voting?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bobm said:


> if someone is so poorly informed that they would fall for this, should they be voting?


The answer is *NO*


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Yes Seabass there are jackasses on both sides, if the stories true that guy should be put in prison for a very long time. However ask yourself if someone is so poorly informed that they would fall for this, should they be voting?


So, if Repubs do it then it "jackasses on both sides".

Spin!

What is it called if Dems do it?

But then it can also be justified by stupid people shouldn't vote.

Spin!

Like Plainsman says, fear large groups of stupid people. But the end certainly doesn't justify the means. Not to mention that the end goes against the very fabric of society and its values you cling to so dearly.

:2cents:

RC


----------

